# 'moeilijk' as an adverb in English



## eno2

Hallo,

Moeilijk zou difficult moeten zijn.

Maar ik  struikel er nu over dat 'difficult' enkel een adjectief is.  Zegt Lexico. (b.t.w. Hoe komt het dan dat het de halve tijd alleenstaand gebruikt wordt?)
En  difficultly' bestaat niet.

Hoe dan vertalen:
<Het kan moeilijk nog moeilijker zijn>

Moet het met hardly gebeuren?

It can hardly be more difficult. Dat is meer nauwelijks dan moeilijk...
Of vergeet ik iets?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt met die vertaling. De betekenissen *nauwelijks/moeilijk (als adv.) *overlappen elkaar, denk ik: zie en.bab.la hier...


----------



## Lopes

eno2 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Moeilijk zou difficult moeten zijn.
> 
> Maar ik  struikel er nu over dat 'difficult' enkel een adjectief is.  Zegt Lexico. (b.t.w. Hoe komt het dan dat het de halve tijd alleenstaand gebruikt wordt?)
> En  difficultly' bestaat niet.
> 
> Hoe dan vertalen:
> <Het kan moeilijk nog moeilijker zijn>
> 
> Moet het met hardly gebeuren?
> 
> It can hardly be more difficult. Dat is meer nauwelijks dan moeilijk...
> Of vergeet ik iets?



"With difficulty" kan je zeggen


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Hoe dan vertalen:
> <Het kan moeilijk nog moeilijker zijn>



It can with difficulty be  still more difficult...
Nee...

Maar inderdaad, aangezien er geen difficultly beschikbaar  is, zal 'difficult' of 'difficulty' moeten gebruikt worden via een andere zinswending.
Het ging buitengewoon moeiljk=> It was extremely difficult....


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante observatie. Nog niet bij stilgestaan. Ik denk dat je soms met "*hardly*" kunt werken: _it can hardly be more difficult_... Oei, maar je hebt het zelf aangegeven, sorry. Strikt genomen niet hetzelfde, maar in wezen misschien wel... Volgens mij is moeilijk als adv. vaak iets anders dan moeilijk als adj., semantisch dus...


----------



## eno2

Hardly klinkt als een soort understatement ...
An understatement of necessity, omdat er nu eenmaaal geen 'difficultly' beschikbaar is....


----------



## sound shift

eno2 said:


> Hoe dan vertalen:
> <Het kan moeilijk nog moeilijker zijn>
> 
> Moet het met hardly gebeuren?
> 
> It can hardly be more difficult. Dat is meer nauwelijks dan moeilijk...
> Of vergeet ik iets?


"It's hard to see how it could be (made) any more difficult."
"You'd have a job to make it any more difficult." (Britse engels)
"You'd be hard pushed/pressed to make it any more difficult."


----------



## eno2

Thanks.
Yes.
As long as 'hardly' doesn't get used.
There are of course always good descriptions' as with see, a job,  hard pushed, wich are not in the original, Literally it would be : It can difficultly be still more difficult.


----------



## sound shift

Nou …. "You could hardly make it any more difficult" klinkt niet fout.


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Hardly klinkt als een soort understatement ...
> An understatement of necessity, omdat er nu eenmaaal geen 'difficultly' beschikbaar is....


 is dat ook een understatement? ;-) Mijn reactie zou zijn: ja, maar dan wel met dien verstande dat elk understatement iets sterkers wil uitdrukken maar dat niet doet. Als ik bijvoorbeeld zeg: "Ik ben er niet zo zeker van", dan bedoel ik persoonlijk heel vaak dat ik "helemaal niet zeker" ben of dat ik eigenlijk het omgekeerde denk, maar dat niet zo expliciet wil zeggen... Dus : US oké, maar de betekenis is de S! ;-)


----------



## eno2

sound shift said:


> Nou …. "You could hardly make it any more difficult" klinkt niet fout.


 Certainly. But : 
It adds 'make'. which isn't in the original, so that's an 'interpretation' with extra information. Het kan moeilijk nog moeilijker zijn is totally impersonal. Without acting persons. It means:  _it can hardly be still more difficult,_ as I said.  Or 'it can hardly get more difficult'. Dat klinkt ook niet fout . So why add a personal actor? 
"To see" and "be hard pushed" and  "have a job"  are  nice translations  but add data wich are not in the original, because they are perifrasis.


----------



## ThomasK

Here again, I think: the translations render the essence, though their form is indeed quite different... But that is typical of languages, I think. There are sometimes, or no, often,  no 1-to-1 translations...


----------

